# Defending yourself



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I have not heard of it yet but I wonder if it is illegal to defend yourself with a slingshot ? I seem to recall someone getting into a legal battle because they defended their store with a compound bow this was many years ago.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

dgui said:


> I have not heard of it yet but I wonder if it is illegal to defend yourself with a slingshot ? I seem to recall someone getting into a legal battle because they defended their store with a compound bow this was many years ago.


I dont know. But if someone were breaking into my house you bet I would shoot them. That is if I couldnt get to my guns or bows for some reason.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I can legally defend myself with a firearm, but not with a slingshot? That would be insanely stupid. Which means, sure, some insanely stupid politician has probably gotten a law like this on the books somewhere.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

dgui said:


> I have not heard of it yet but I wonder if it is illegal to defend yourself with a slingshot ? I seem to recall someone getting into a legal battle because they defended their store with a compound bow this was many years ago.


It all depends on local law. In Panama, lethal force is generally justified if the assailant is inside your home. Slingshots are unregulated, but you can certainly get in trouble by misusing one.

Henry


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

like said by haetrig, if you can shoot at someone with a gun in self deffence then why not with a slingshot?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Self defense is a serious issue. It can safe your life, but also bring lots of trouble.

I recommend Massad Ayoob's "In The Gravest Extreme", available at Amazon.

A slingshot is not a very good weapon for self defense, use it only if there is no better alternative. Giving your TV and PC to the intruder is a good alternative, too. Better to bother with insurance paperwork than facing jail time. If you kill someone, you are a perp, not a vic.

Jörg


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

snakeshack said:


> Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6!


Totally agree be pre-emptive hit first fast and ....... hard.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

JoergS said:


> Self defense is a serious issue. It can safe your life, but also bring lots of trouble.I recommend Massad Ayoob's "In The Gravest Extreme", available at Amazon. A slingshot is not a very good weapon for self defense, use it only if there is no better alternative. Giving your TV and PC to the intruder is a good alternative, too. Better to bother with insurance paperwork than facing jail time. If you kill someone, you are a perp, not a vic.Jörg


who's to say they are after your p.c or tv. it could be you your wife or children I would not want to wait to find out. I reccommend Geoff thompsons watch my back.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Self defense is a serious issue. It can safe your life, but also bring lots of trouble.I recommend Massad Ayoob's "In The Gravest Extreme", available at Amazon. A slingshot is not a very good weapon for self defense, use it only if there is no better alternative. Giving your TV and PC to the intruder is a good alternative, too. Better to bother with insurance paperwork than facing jail time. If you kill someone, you are a perp, not a vic.Jörg


who's to say they are after your p.c or tv. it could be you your wife or children I would not want to wait to find out. I reccommend Geoff thompsons watch my back.
[/quote]








If they want my ex wife they can have her and I'll trhrow in the computer and TV, and maybe a free set of lugage...a slingshot and a bag of marbles....my car...can't do more thats all she left me with...


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

harpersgrace said:


> Self defense is a serious issue. It can safe your life, but also bring lots of trouble.I recommend Massad Ayoob's "In The Gravest Extreme", available at Amazon. A slingshot is not a very good weapon for self defense, use it only if there is no better alternative. Giving your TV and PC to the intruder is a good alternative, too. Better to bother with insurance paperwork than facing jail time. If you kill someone, you are a perp, not a vic.Jörg


who's to say they are after your p.c or tv. it could be you your wife or children I would not want to wait to find out. I reccommend Geoff thompsons watch my back.[/quote]







If they want my ex wife they can have her and I'll trhrow in the computer and TV, and maybe a free set of lugage...a slingshot and a bag of marbles....my car...can't do more thats all she left me with...
[/quote]
I need the wife to cook and clean amongst other things and my sons I also need not now but later on in life when im dribbling and cant look after myself.These are assetts that cant be replaced with insurance.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

JoergS said:


> If you kill someone, you are a perp, not a vic.


This kind of thinking depends on where you live. I am happy to be living in a place where this is not the rule. Circumstances are looked at. Initially, yes, you will probably be handcuffed and treated somewhat as a perp. That would just be the police trying to secure the scene during an unknown situation. I would expect that type of treatment initially until things are sorted out.


----------



## dude101 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sticky situation but if it came to it I have a lot more toys and a lot more knowledge of hand to hand and would advise that knowledge is power,
would not grab slingshot,

but be aware

the law apears to be on the side of the criminal.....................

Justice?


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Here it is legal to defend your home and family with deadly force if need be.We all hope it never comes down to that.If some thug breaks into my home when I am there I will not give him my TV or anything else for that matter.If I have a gun in my hand I will give him a chance to do as I say or get shot.That would be his only choice.His future would be in his hands.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Just had a case in Indiana (on TV) fella blew away a burglar that was threatening family and looting his house-In Indiana is legal to defend your home and family with deadly force, he was awarded a ATTABOY by law officials, job well done


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Wasp spray is effective to 20 feet.

Highly recommended.

If you really hate the guy, spray oven cleaner in his eyes and blind him with the Lye.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Jay, if you are that determined, you just have to read Ayoob's book. It is full of important advise about how to act if you have just killed an intruder.

Remember "if need be" is the key word. You will have to prove that this was indeed the case. Ex cop Ayoob knows how.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Jorg
Thanks for the advice but I already know how.Alot of laws have changed in the last few years and a lot determines where you live.Years back I had the misfortune to have to shoot someone in my house.I was NOT arrested.I was defending myself in my own home.It is legal here to defend yourself in your own home or anywhere else you are threatened.Why should it be any other way.Any other way gives the thugs licence to do what they want.What good does it do to say get out of my house or I'll call the police.The police can't be every where.In the Watt's riots the police told people they had to protect themselfs.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I believe every law abiding sane citizen should carry a gun.I consider a gun like a spare tire on your car.You carry one everywhere you go and hope you never have to use it.But when you need it you have it.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Jay, if you are that determined, you just have to read Ayoob's book. It is full of important advise about how to act if you have just killed an intruder.
> 
> Remember "if need be" is the key word. You will have to prove that this was indeed the case. Ex cop Ayoob knows how.


You have to realize that the different states in the US are really governed like different countries. One state allows you to chase the guy down the street and shoot him and others (like California) you have to prove that your life or the lives of your loved ones were in imminent danger.

I went to a hunters safety class with my wife and an officer/ teacher told us that if you shoot an intruder in your house in CA, and you are in the right, it will cost an average of 70K to defend yourself.

I have a few lines of defense. One, two big dogs. Two reinforced door and windows. Three , a nice bull pup 12 gage with a flashlight zeroed in with bird shot for the first two rounds. (less likely to pop a hole in the wall ad get someone else in my family). Oh and bird shot from 5 yards will finish anyone!

If they want my TV, fine. If they come back to were my girls and I sleep, not fine!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

My case was a clear case of self defence.The cop told me to get a bigger gun if the intruder had a knife he may have got me.I did not get arrested and it did not cost me one red cent.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> My case was a clear case of self defence.The cop told me to get a bigger gun if the intruder had a knife he may have got me.I did not get arrested and it did not cost me one red cent.


I'm assuming you didn't kill the guy?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Self-defence in the UK is a tough one, but when it comes to weapons, it can be put thusly; if you're sleeping with a knife under your pillow, or have a cricket bat by the door, it will be hard for you to prove it was reasonable force, no matter what, however, if you are attacked in the kitchen and you grab a knife from the counter, you essentially have self-defence on your side. This however is not gospel, and recently there have been conflicting arguments, where people have been told they could have done more by prosecutors, and the defenders said, "you take down a man in a balaclavas name and address, after he's broken into your home" and there has been controversy over a reduction in the enforcement of gun-law in self-defence of the home, since a man was being terrorised and chased a perpetrator out of his house and shot him in the back. Like I said, it's tough, but English law is old and I think needs reviewing in a lot of cases.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

If you defended yourself with a slingshot and lead ball is that still legal? Lead is very lethal and idk if you would be allowed to do that


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Jaybird I don't know where you live but I bet it is either small-town or rural in nature. I lived for a year on the KY-TN border (Fort Campbell with the 101st ABN) and its like any other place in the rural South. While I have been pulled over several times since I began driving I have only had one run-in with what I would consider a bad cop. I obviously don't speak for them but the opinion of most of them I have known in the past was if someone is in your house without permission and you let their soul out then good riddance. The main problem is not the police but activist judges and bad prosecutors (like the Duke lacrosse rape prosecutor trying to get re-elected).

A few years ago I had a run-in with 8 hostile youth at a stop sign in south Louisiana. Under that states enlightened carjacking law I would have been well within my rights to get at least one of them but my fear of a bad prosecutor and the race situation (they were black and my driver's license says white, though I am a registered Caddo) I let them go after a severe punking-out.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Self-defence in the UK is a tough one, but when it comes to weapons, it can be put thusly; if you're sleeping with a knife under your pillow, or have a cricket bat by the door, it will be hard for you to prove it was reasonable force, no matter what, however, if you are attacked in the kitchen and you grab a knife from the counter, you essentially have self-defence on your side. This however is not gospel, and recently there have been conflicting arguments, where people have been told they could have done more by prosecutors, and the defenders said, "you take down a man in a balaclavas name and address, after he's broken into your home" and there has been controversy over a reduction in the enforcement of gun-law in self-defence of the home, since a man was being terrorised and chased a perpetrator out of his house and shot him in the back. Like I said, it's tough, but English law is old and I think needs reviewing in a lot of cases.


Man I'm glad I live in the US...for now!


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Self-defence in the UK is a tough one, but when it comes to weapons, it can be put thusly; if you're sleeping with a knife under your pillow, or have a cricket bat by the door, it will be hard for you to prove it was reasonable force, no matter what...


The UK police would have a field day walking through my home then. I'm glad the UK police can't walk through my home.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

haertig said:


> Self-defence in the UK is a tough one, but when it comes to weapons, it can be put thusly; if you're sleeping with a knife under your pillow, or have a cricket bat by the door, it will be hard for you to prove it was reasonable force, no matter what...


The UK police would have a field day walking through my home then. I'm glad the UK police can't walk through my home.
[/quote]

haha, sounds like your well prepared for an intruder


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Sam
I took him to the hospital and you are right he survived.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> If you defended yourself with a slingshot and lead ball is that still legal? Lead is very lethal and idk if you would be allowed to do that


Just like the police; if you have to shoot someone, you always shoot to kill. Only in the movies and on TV do officers of the law shoot the gun or knife out of someones hand or knee cap them to stop them. If you draw your weapon and pull the trigger they go for 100% incapacitation. So If you have to shoot someone in your house to protect you or your loved ones LIFE, then you shoot to kill. Ask any officer of the law and he will tell you the same. Oh, and you better make sure he was tiring to kill you...at lest in California.

My brother stopped a robber 2 years ago in San Jose with his 10mm pistole. He hit him over the head as the guy was coming threw the window. He held the 18 year old at gun point until the cops got there. The first thing the kid tried to do was press charges for assault and being illegally detained. The cop told the boy to shut-up and said he was lucky my brother didn't blow his brains out! I guess we still do have some good cops in San Jose.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

haha, if someone comes into my house first thing ill do is get to my dads 12 guage. if not im guna reach for the SS and some steel shot


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

jmplsnt
It was a lot more rural 30 years ago when this happened.It is still legal to defend your self with deadly force.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

In our country you are judged by what you say not by what you do.So do what the criminals do and say nothing it is your right.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Well,
If it came down to close range self defense of my family, and myself,...I would reach for the readily available...Ruger Vaquero in .45 long colt, or secondly, my 9mm Hi Point auto.
My Ruger cowboy gun is my first choice at close range. She makes big holes with 250 gr. round nose lead.
The slingshot would be my last choice in self defense.
BB


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I believe any state or country that dosn't permit its honest citizens to defend themselves from the criminals and thugs does not think very much of you.You are more a subject than a citizen.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Never, ever admit that you shot to kill. You shoot to stop the attack. You aim for center mass. If you hit the goblin between the eyes, you admit only that you were aiming for center mass and missed.


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> If you defended yourself with a slingshot and lead ball is that still legal? Lead is very lethal and idk if you would be allowed to do that


Just like the police; if you have to shoot someone, you always shoot to kill. Only in the movies and on TV do officers of the law shoot the gun or knife out of someones hand or knee cap them to stop them. If you draw your weapon and pull the trigger they go for 100% incapacitation. So If you have to shoot someone in your house to protect you or your loved ones LIFE, then you shoot to kill. Ask any officer of the law and he will tell you the same. Oh, and you better make sure he was tiring to kill you...at lest in California.

My brother stopped a robber 2 years ago in San Jose with his 10mm pistole. He hit him over the head as the guy was coming threw the window. He held the 18 year old at gun point until the cops got there. The first thing the kid tried to do was press charges for assault and being illegally detained. The cop told the boy to shut-up and said he was lucky my brother didn't blow his brains out! I guess we still do have some good cops in San Jose.
[/quote]

You could easily subdue the attacker without having to kill him.
I think this is much better.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm blessed that Hong Kong is essentially crime free. If I accidentally leave my car unlocked in a public carpark, I'd still expect to come back and find it there intact, with the $400 radar detector still stuck on the windscreen. Expatriates including myself never get stopped by police or accosted in the street. My Mum got pick pocketed once in the 1970s and my cousin got his BMW bike nicked but that doesn't count because his mum paid someone to do it. Last time I was involved in any near violence was in the 1970s in the wrong part of town when my two mates and I bumped into an armed triad gang. We were single file in a gully next to a chain linked fence in the wrong part of town and now way to back up or let them pass. Their idea of a weapon was a broken car antenna and it so happened that my mate was learning to walk on stilts and I was carrying one and the closest to the Triads. Brit instinct took over and I charged yelling, routing them. I was only about 7 and they ran faster than me so there was no contact. In retrospect, a slingshot would have offered more standoff, but realistically only one shot before getting pummelled and I'd have been in an even weaker legal position as the slingshot is arguably an offensive weapon.

I say a slingshot is a last ditch weapon at best and you are probably better off using it as a fist load. Your wits, attitude and ability to retreat is your best defence.

Seeing as guns are illegal here the chances of encountering an properly armed assailant in your home is all but zero. I am just glad I no longer live in the UK where violence is a fact of (or way of) life.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I'm blessed that Hong Kong is essentially crime free. If I accidentally leave my car unlocked in a public carpark, I'd still expect to come back and find it there intact, with the $400 radar detector still stuck on the windscreen. Expatriates including myself never get stopped by police or accosted in the street. My Mum got pick pocketed once in the 1970s and my cousin got his BMW bike nicked but that doesn't count because his mum paid someone to do it. Last time I was involved in any near violence was in the 1970s in the wrong part of town when my two mates and I bumped into an armed triad gang. We were single file in a gully next to a chain linked fence in the wrong part of town and now way to back up or let them pass. Their idea of a weapon was a broken car antenna and it so happened that my mate was learning to walk on stilts and I was carrying one and the closest to the Triads. Brit instinct took over and I charged yelling, routing them. I was only about 7 and they ran faster than me so there was no contact. In retrospect, a slingshot would have offered more standoff, but realistically only one shot before getting pummelled and I'd have been in an even weaker legal position as the slingshot is arguably an offensive weapon.
> 
> I say a slingshot is a last ditch weapon at best and you are probably better off using it as a fist load. Your wits, attitude and ability to retreat is your best defence.
> 
> Seeing as guns are illegal here the chances of encountering an properly armed assailant in your home is all but zero. I am just glad I no longer live in the UK where violence is a fact of (or way of) life.


You fought off an armed gang of Triads at the age of 7? I think I have a new found respect for you!









As for using a slingshot as a defensive weapon don't even bother, if anything it would only make your assailant more aggressive and more likely to kill you... also I can envisage a barrister heavily over exaggerating how powerful one is, likening it to a .44 calibre pistol, etc. and the jury buying it - especially over here!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Jaybird I don't know where you live but I bet it is either small-town or rural in nature. I lived for a year on the KY-TN border (Fort Campbell with the 101st ABN) and its like any other place in the rural South. While I have been pulled over several times since I began driving I have only had one run-in with what I would consider a bad cop. I obviously don't speak for them but the opinion of most of them I have known in the past was if someone is in your house without permission and you let their soul out then good riddance. The main problem is not the police but activist judges and bad prosecutors (like the Duke lacrosse rape prosecutor trying to get re-elected).
> 
> A few years ago I had a run-in with 8 hostile youth at a stop sign in south Louisiana. Under that states enlightened carjacking law I would have been well within my rights to get at least one of them but my fear of a bad prosecutor and the race situation (they were black and my driver's license says white, though I am a registered Caddo) I let them go after a severe punking-out.


Recall The Jena Six that whaled the tare out of one. It always comes down to the same denominator and you get it without saying it bcause it is Taboo.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> In our country you are judged by what you say not by what you do.So do what the criminals do and say nothing it is your right.


Hmm, interesting.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Inquisitive said:


> If you defended yourself with a slingshot and lead ball is that still legal? Lead is very lethal and idk if you would be allowed to do that


Just like the police; if you have to shoot someone, you always shoot to kill. Only in the movies and on TV do officers of the law shoot the gun or knife out of someones hand or knee cap them to stop them. If you draw your weapon and pull the trigger they go for 100% incapacitation. So If you have to shoot someone in your house to protect you or your loved ones LIFE, then you shoot to kill. Ask any officer of the law and he will tell you the same. Oh, and you better make sure he was tiring to kill you...at lest in California.

My brother stopped a robber 2 years ago in San Jose with his 10mm pistole. He hit him over the head as the guy was coming threw the window. He held the 18 year old at gun point until the cops got there. The first thing the kid tried to do was press charges for assault and being illegally detained. The cop told the boy to shut-up and said he was lucky my brother didn't blow his brains out! I guess we still do have some good cops in San Jose.
[/quote]

You could easily subdue the attacker without having to kill him.
I think this is much better.
[/quote]

But, under the law you not expected to be a capable martial artist.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I'm blessed that Hong Kong is essentially crime free. If I accidentally leave my car unlocked in a public carpark, I'd still expect to come back and find it there intact, with the $400 radar detector still stuck on the windscreen. Expatriates including myself never get stopped by police or accosted in the street. My Mum got pick pocketed once in the 1970s and my cousin got his BMW bike nicked but that doesn't count because his mum paid someone to do it. Last time I was involved in any near violence was in the 1970s in the wrong part of town when my two mates and I bumped into an armed triad gang. We were single file in a gully next to a chain linked fence in the wrong part of town and now way to back up or let them pass. Their idea of a weapon was a broken car antenna and it so happened that my mate was learning to walk on stilts and I was carrying one and the closest to the Triads. Brit instinct took over and I charged yelling, routing them. I was only about 7 and they ran faster than me so there was no contact. In retrospect, a slingshot would have offered more standoff, but realistically only one shot before getting pummelled and I'd have been in an even weaker legal position as the slingshot is arguably an offensive weapon.
> 
> I say a slingshot is a last ditch weapon at best and you are probably better off using it as a fist load. Your wits, attitude and ability to retreat is your best defence.
> 
> Seeing as guns are illegal here the chances of encountering an properly armed assailant in your home is all but zero. I am just glad I no longer live in the UK where violence is a fact of (or way of) life.


I leave my door open and unlocked all the time, I live on the high street of the town and have never had trouble. My parents have lived in the town next to an estate full of criminals, and they have only been robbed once, in the seventies; they even went away on holiday for a month when I was younger, and when we returned the door was open, no-one had been in, they just forgot to lock it ... violence is common place here, but it is not random, most of the time.
I think you're absolutly right, use it as some kind of club or kubotan if you have to, shooting it, is more likly to annoy than harm (unless you're a sharp shooter like Lampii, or have one so powerfull you have to be Jorg to use it) I was taught the first rule of Taiji is to run away.
Even though crime is less so in HK, do you not have more trouble with the Triads (if they still run) or more organised crimes?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

You fought off an armed gang of Triads at the age of 7? I think I have a new found respect for you!









Did you not read his blog on elastic? ... a mind like that, you should be surprised at nothing.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

What an enjoyable topic for me.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Never, ever admit that you shot to kill. You shoot to stop the attack. You aim for center mass. If you hit the goblin between the eyes, you admit only that you were aiming for center mass and missed.


No you don't shoot to kill, you shoot for 100% incapacitation!







All you say is that you believed your life was in danger (or the lives of your loved ones). That's all you say until you talk to your lawyer! Oh, and if the guy is dead, he's not going to be telling his side of the story.









Things you can do to avoid the situation from happening:

1) Putting bumper stickers in your car windows that say, " I LOVE MY ROTOTILLERS, GERMAN SHEPPARDS, ..."
2) Putting the biggest water bole out side your back door with the name KILLER on it. (for 1 and 2, it doesn't matter if you have a dog)








3) Don't put a sign up saying your house is protected by Smith & Wesson (guns are expensive and easy to move, you will attract robbers (just went your not home). 
4) Put up the stickers that read "PROTECTED BY (insert any security company here)
5) Don't watch your big screen TV at night with the shades open so the whole world knows you have one! 
6) Get to know your neighbors, they can sometimes alert you to suspicious people scoping out your house. 
7) Don't put those little stick figure stickers of the whole family on the back of the minivan or the SUV. All your doing is telling the bad guys how many male adults they might encounter in your house and (god forbid) how many kids and woman may be living there!

Just be aware of your surroundings and make small changes to reduce the threat. Basically make that robber look at your house and think maybe it's just easer to go to another house.

Be safe, and I hope and pray none of you ever have to be put into the honorable situation of somebody in your house!


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> I believe any state or country that dosn't permit its honest citizens to defend themselves from the criminals and thugs does not think very much of you.You are more a subject than a citizen.


I agree jay. Darn good thing we live where we do. But then, not to many other places would put up with us.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I'm blessed that Hong Kong is essentially crime free. If I accidentally leave my car unlocked in a public carpark, I'd still expect to come back and find it there intact, with the $400 radar detector still stuck on the windscreen. Expatriates including myself never get stopped by police or accosted in the street. My Mum got pick pocketed once in the 1970s and my cousin got his BMW bike nicked but that doesn't count because his mum paid someone to do it. Last time I was involved in any near violence was in the 1970s in the wrong part of town when my two mates and I bumped into an armed triad gang. We were single file in a gully next to a chain linked fence in the wrong part of town and now way to back up or let them pass. Their idea of a weapon was a broken car antenna and it so happened that my mate was learning to walk on stilts and I was carrying one and the closest to the Triads. Brit instinct took over and I charged yelling, routing them. I was only about 7 and they ran faster than me so there was no contact. In retrospect, a slingshot would have offered more standoff, but realistically only one shot before getting pummelled and I'd have been in an even weaker legal position as the slingshot is arguably an offensive weapon.
> 
> I say a slingshot is a last ditch weapon at best and you are probably better off using it as a fist load. Your wits, attitude and ability to retreat is your best defence.
> 
> Seeing as guns are illegal here the chances of encountering an properly armed assailant in your home is all but zero. I am just glad I no longer live in the UK where violence is a fact of (or way of) life.


you are lucky, sadly where i live if you come into contact with an armed gang member and try to attack with stilts your friends better be behing you with a gun


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> You fought off an armed gang of Triads at the age of 7? I think I have a new found respect for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing special; they were but kids/ young teenagers themselves, facing me single file. The ones at the back probably couldn't even see me. The two at the front turned back and that set off a chain reaction. I had no idea who they were meant to be till afterwards when my mates fell about laughing at my stupidity. These days, being older and far less bold I'd have found a way to scramble up the gully and out of harm's way.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> You fought off an armed gang of Triads at the age of 7? I think I have a new found respect for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing special; they were but kids/ young teenagers themselves, facing me single file. The ones at the back probably couldn't even see me. The two at the front turned back and that set off a chain reaction. I had no idea who they were meant to be till afterwards when my mates fell about laughing at my stupidity. These days, being older and far less bold I'd have found a way to scramble up the gully and out of harm's way.
[/quote]

This is why we love you and never want you to leave.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> You fought off an armed gang of Triads at the age of 7? I think I have a new found respect for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing special; they were but kids/ young teenagers themselves, facing me single file. The ones at the back probably couldn't even see me. The two at the front turned back and that set off a chain reaction. I had no idea who they were meant to be till afterwards when my mates fell about laughing at my stupidity. These days, being older and far less bold I'd have found a way to scramble up the gully and out of harm's way.
[/quote]

This is why we love you and never want you to leave.
[/quote]
Yes!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

ZDP, that is funny! i bet you were wonding what u did after you realized they were gangsters. ik i woulda


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Right on Sax,were lucky they put up with us here.It's not because they want to,it's because they have to.Hope you get in touch soon.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

i have only ever once used a catty in self defence and that was when i was about 14,3 guys were gonna kick my ass so i shot one in the knee with a marble from 20 yards,his mates ran like **** and he walked with a limp for a month,they didnt bother me again.the catty was an old black widow low powered compared to todays capabilities. i would have to think seriously about using a hunter catapult as the risk of killing some bugger is very high.

as said earlier better judged by 12 than carried by 6 ,even in this corrupt judicial system.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

prefer to use stick and knife instead of slingshot for self defence,actually slingshot is just toy.nothing else.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

fish said:


> i have only ever once used a catty in self defence and that was when i was about 14,3 guys were gonna kick my ass so i shot one in the knee with a marble from 20 yards,his mates ran like **** and he walked with a limp for a month,they didnt bother me again.the catty was an old black widow low powered compared to todays capabilities. i would have to think seriously about using a hunter catapult as the risk of killing some bugger is very high.
> 
> as said earlier better judged by 12 than carried by 6 ,even in this corrupt judicial system.


Oooh! you could have fractured his knee!







... what was the Widow elastic like then? it's not too bad now, but I don't think I could ever get a killing shot from a marble; maybe if I got a clean head shot.

And yes, judged by 12 ... makes sense.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

danny said:


> prefer to use stick and knife instead of slingshot for self defence,actually slingshot is just toy.nothing else.


There are many places you can kill with a slingshot, but knife and stick is better; do you know Escrima?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> prefer to use stick and knife instead of slingshot for self defence,actually slingshot is just toy.nothing else.


There are many places you can kill with a slingshot, but knife and stick is better; do you know Escrima?
[/quote]

sure,slingshot can not kill people,he is still ok when you shoot his head and still can attack you after you hit him,you will be dangerous if he take the knife.slingshot is just toy and do not think it is weapon!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

fish said:


> i have only ever once used a catty in self defence and that was when i was about 14,3 guys were gonna kick my ass so i shot one in the knee with a marble from 20 yards,his mates ran like **** and he walked with a limp for a month,they didnt bother me again.the catty was an old black widow low powered compared to todays capabilities. i would have to think seriously about using a hunter catapult as the risk of killing some bugger is very high.
> 
> as said earlier better judged by 12 than carried by 6 ,even in this corrupt judicial system.


Good show mate. If you shoot a criminal at a safe distance and your good enough you will stop them cold and if the shot is carfully place they have a long road of dental work ahead of them. A steel ball to the teeth traveling at 200 mph is serious. What would you think would happen with a lead ball and a temple shot or a shot through the eye. I have to say that I would not shoot to kill but it is possible to take a life with a slingshot given band power and shot. Slingshots are not toys, By some qualified standards they can be considered deadly weapons.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Guys I really do not think entertaining these deluded notions is healthy - a slingshot is not a defensive weapon and should never be used as one, moreover they're *highly *unlikely to kill or even temporarily incapacitate someone. Promoting them as a self defence tools (I won't name any names but even vendors on this site have been doing it!) Is just plain irresponsible, you're only going to lead people into being unnecessarily hurt...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

one more thing!
the slingshot will become a deadly weapon if it shoot hunting arrows with big rubber pull.

Be careful!









someone have already test slingshot power,it can kill cat and dog with 20KG rubber pull ,12mm steel ball when hit their heads 5-20m far.ball into their heads after hit.
but it is not still deadly weapon to kill people with steel ball ,lower rubber pull.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Wasp spray at 20 feet and they will turn tails.

Another potential is the stink weapon that the Israelis developed.

Non-lethal, but it makes you forget what you intended to do,

BTW If you get car jacked, set off a pepper spray or the Israeli stink bomb inside the car.

Everyone will immediately exit the car.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

boyntonstu said:


> Wasp spray at 20 feet and they will turn tails.
> 
> Another potential is the stink weapon that the Israelis developed.
> 
> ...


I disagree completely about non lethal. Wasp Spray is about as Safe as mustard gas. It is a extreemely toxic nerve agent just like the misleading Mansanto chemical company that produces genetically modified seeds that will redily recieve the poison contained within Roundup and they also produced Agent Orange it is at the base the same nerve agents used in WW1and WW2 and it is also the same Weed Killer that is sold to a misinformed public that wrongly thinks there are no consequenices to using and being exposed to these profoundly devistating chemicals that never come out of the body on a cellular and DNA level. So once these powerful chemical penetrate the Blood Brain Barrier by the recomendation to spray someone you dont like in the face you have in escense changed the physical course of their healt to be altered forever in this life. About Agent Orange, I have a friend of mine who served as a Helicopter Crew Chief and he a few years ago was suffering as a result of the Defoliant, Roundup, Weed Killer whatever you want to call it, its all the same, he got diabetes which is a biproduct of exposure to Agent Orange and also skin eruptions that would not heal. You may have heard about Ross Perot sending his private Jet to pick Clausen up o bring him for treatment at a hospital in an attempt to save his life because the VA was dealing their way. But this Medal of Honor recepient succumbed to the ravages of these harmless chemicals. For me I have never poisoned my home or outside of my home nor have I ever poisoned my pets. My house has never been so called treated with Termite Juice as is so strongly recomended if you love your family. I guess I love my family a different way because I dont want to poison them. Just for instand if I want to kill weeds I spray white vinegar. When I use to work and do construction an occasional wasp nest would come up and instead of spraying it I would slowly approach it with a handkerchief and squash the whole thing. We have gotten so used to taking a bath in chemicals we dont realize we are swimming in a toxic soup and the results are ill health, cancers of every sort, high blood pressure, blindness and the list goes on and on. We are killing ourselves in this heavily industrialized society and we call this progress. Yep theres a fight agains caner but not to deal with the preventing of it which would include not having so many nasty chemicals. Dont play with Wasp Spray it aint good for any Body and dont shoot anyone in the face, shoot them with your slingshot its cleaner. My take.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

dgui said:


> Wasp spray at 20 feet and they will turn tails.
> 
> Another potential is the stink weapon that the Israelis developed.
> 
> ...


I disagree completely about non lethal. Wasp Spray is about as Safe as mustard gas. It is a extreemely toxic nerve agent just like the misleading Mansanto chemical company that produces genetically modified seeds that will redily recieve the poison contained within Roundup and they also produced Agent Orange it is at the base the same nerve agents used in WW1and WW2 and it is also the same Weed Killer that is sold to a misinformed public that wrongly thinks there are no consequenices to using and being exposed to these profoundly devistating chemicals that never come out of the body on a cellular and DNA level. So once these powerful chemical penetrate the Blood Brain Barrier by the recomendation to spray someone you dont like in the face you have in escense changed the physical course of their healt to be altered forever in this life. About Agent Orange, I have a friend of mine who served as a Helicopter Crew Chief and he a few years ago was suffering as a result of the Defoliant, Roundup, Weed Killer whatever you want to call it, its all the same, he got diabetes which is a biproduct of exposure to Agent Orange and also skin eruptions that would not heal. You may have heard about Ross Perot sending his private Jet to pick Clausen up o bring him for treatment at a hospital in an attempt to save his life because the VA was dealing their way. But this Medal of Honor recepient succumbed to the ravages of these harmless chemicals. For me I have never poisoned my home or outside of my home nor have I ever poisoned my pets. My house has never been so called treated with Termite Juice as is so strongly recomended if you love your family. I guess I love my family a different way because I dont want to poison them. Just for instand if I want to kill weeds I spray white vinegar. When I use to work and do construction an occasional wasp nest would come up and instead of spraying it I would slowly approach it with a handkerchief and squash the whole thing. We have gotten so used to taking a bath in chemicals we dont realize we are swimming in a toxic soup and the results are ill health, cancers of every sort, high blood pressure, blindness and the list goes on and on. We are killing ourselves in this heavily industrialized society and we call this progress. Yep theres a fight agains caner but not to deal with the preventing of it which would include not having so many nasty chemicals. Dont play with Wasp Spray it aint good for any Body and dont shoot anyone in the face, shoot them with your slingshot its cleaner. My take.
[/quote]
Wow, I can see this a subject close to your heart Dgui. Spraying someone in the face with Wasp Killer is a very bad idea and definitely wouldn't hold up in a court of law, the same can be said for a slingshot...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Sam said:


> Wasp spray at 20 feet and they will turn tails.
> 
> Another potential is the stink weapon that the Israelis developed.
> 
> ...


I disagree completely about non lethal. Wasp Spray is about as Safe as mustard gas. It is a extreemely toxic nerve agent just like the misleading Mansanto chemical company that produces genetically modified seeds that will redily recieve the poison contained within Roundup and they also produced Agent Orange it is at the base the same nerve agents used in WW1and WW2 and it is also the same Weed Killer that is sold to a misinformed public that wrongly thinks there are no consequenices to using and being exposed to these profoundly devistating chemicals that never come out of the body on a cellular and DNA level. So once these powerful chemical penetrate the Blood Brain Barrier by the recomendation to spray someone you dont like in the face you have in escense changed the physical course of their healt to be altered forever in this life. About Agent Orange, I have a friend of mine who served as a Helicopter Crew Chief and he a few years ago was suffering as a result of the Defoliant, Roundup, Weed Killer whatever you want to call it, its all the same, he got diabetes which is a biproduct of exposure to Agent Orange and also skin eruptions that would not heal. You may have heard about Ross Perot sending his private Jet to pick Clausen up o bring him for treatment at a hospital in an attempt to save his life because the VA was dealing their way. But this Medal of Honor recepient succumbed to the ravages of these harmless chemicals. For me I have never poisoned my home or outside of my home nor have I ever poisoned my pets. My house has never been so called treated with Termite Juice as is so strongly recomended if you love your family. I guess I love my family a different way because I dont want to poison them. Just for instand if I want to kill weeds I spray white vinegar. When I use to work and do construction an occasional wasp nest would come up and instead of spraying it I would slowly approach it with a handkerchief and squash the whole thing. We have gotten so used to taking a bath in chemicals we dont realize we are swimming in a toxic soup and the results are ill health, cancers of every sort, high blood pressure, blindness and the list goes on and on. We are killing ourselves in this heavily industrialized society and we call this progress. Yep theres a fight agains caner but not to deal with the preventing of it which would include not having so many nasty chemicals. Dont play with Wasp Spray it aint good for any Body and dont shoot anyone in the face, shoot them with your slingshot its cleaner. My take.
[/quote]
Wow, I can see this a subject close to your heart Dgui. Spraying someone in the face with Wasp Killer is a very bad idea and definitely wouldn't hold up in a court of law, the same can be said for a slingshot...
[/quote]

With the right Lawer anything is possible.

On other mesmerizing bit of truth is that we the usa have been long standing the most industrialzed nation on the planet. We also take claim to having the Greatest Medical Machine in the whole Earth. But, we also have the sickest population with the most malidies. We are drugged, cut on and radiated by far the most and the greed that is associated with profit will not allow for a clean life. So if we dont fogg it then we spray it and if we cant spray it the smart ones find some other way to so-called treat it. Not every thing is progress. What I found interesting concerning the Earthquake in Haiti is that some of the people were burried under rubble and a few did neither eat nor drink for several days and from memory one survied for 21 days and see what kind of medical system they have and there is virtually no industry that is immediate to their location. There is no american that would have survided like this one 87 year old Hatian grandmother. Remarkable how we think we cannot survive without all the things we think we need. I think China is fast over taking us in the way of industry and pollution. There was a news caster I heard some weeks ago and it is his sources in China that some high officials there are saying that the water and the land is so polluted that they will have to invade another country if they are going to survive. Now who can say if this is acctually so. But, the point remains a polluted environment is not a healty one. Ok, im getting off of my soap box.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

JoergS said:


> Self defense is a serious issue. It can safe your life, but also bring lots of trouble.
> 
> I recommend Massad Ayoob's "In The Gravest Extreme", available at Amazon.
> 
> ...


I have to agree jorg.


----------

